# Help needed - newborn before decision made - form 1022



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Expat Experts,
I have been processing my Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) along with my spouse.
We have delayed medicals for my wife since she was pregnant. Hence our application has been kept on hold by CO. CO mailed us asking to contact them with FORM 1022, birth certificate, passport and 2 passport photos once baby is born.
I got couple of questions regarding the same.

1) How to submit above mentioned documents to them - thro post or reply to the email or in IMMI site. If it is IMMI site, where to upload these docs?
2) Do I need to immediately provide them FORM 1022, and provide the birth certificate and passport once i get those docs?
3) I am currently awaiting for birth certificate. Can I provide them form 1022 and birth certificate and provide passport copy later?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soundar110 said:


> Hi Expat Experts,
> I have been processing my Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) along with my spouse.
> We have delayed medicals for my wife since she was pregnant. Hence our application has been kept on hold by CO. CO mailed us asking to contact them with FORM 1022, birth certificate, passport and 2 passport photos once baby is born.
> I got couple of questions regarding the same.
> ...



You don’t have to physically mail any documents 
They will all be scanned and uploaded electronically 

The CO has made it very clear in the letter that you should contact him only when you have all the documents ready
Would you risk annoying him in case he asks you to upload the documents immediately?

So once all the documents are ready, file the form 1022 
The CO will then add the child to your application, so then you can upload the photos, passport birth certificate etc. under the child s documents list 

Cheers


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

soundar110 said:


> Hi Expat Experts,
> 
> I have been processing my Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) along with my spouse.
> 
> ...




Hi bro, here is my exp for you as I crossed the same situation, you can upload all documents in immi account in others section.After uploading documents pl do update immiaccount using “update” us then after last one is send an email to CO informing that all requested baby documents are submitted and also request CO for adding baby and providing you hap I’d for medicals. That’s all you have to do, all the best 

But I am wondering why CO asked specifically 2 Passport photographs (what it means do we need to scan photo two times and upload 2 times??)

For me CO didn’t asked passport photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi expat experts,
Thanks for your information. My baby has been added as 3rd applicant in our appplication. However case officer didn't ask any health assessment for baby. Baby was born in Australia and he is 3months old now. When we enquired in Bupa, they told they won't do health assessment for the baby less than 6months. However they told we can get general health check-up done by GP.
Is there any format for baby health check-up which can be filled by GP?


----------



## hello2antony (Oct 11, 2018)

soundar110 said:


> Hi expat experts,
> Thanks for your information. My baby has been added as 3rd applicant in our appplication. However case officer didn't ask any health assessment for baby. Baby was born in Australia and he is 3months old now. When we enquired in Bupa, they told they won't do health assessment for the baby less than 6months. However they told we can get general health check-up done by GP.
> Is there any format for baby health check-up which can be filled by GP?


Hi Soundar,

I am in the same boat. Appreciate if you could post the process in the group.

My daughter is 2 months old and I submitted form 1022 and added her in the applicants list. I tried to contact the CO regarding the medical, but no luck. I got a letter from GP stating my daughters health. I submitted it in the immig account and is awaiting CO's reply. Still the medical status of my daughter is in "Require medical assessment".


Many Thanks,
Antony


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

This request checklist is for "My Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.


---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------

This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)


This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations


I do not see HAP ID for my son. Only for my wife it is there.


----------



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Anthony, may I know in which place you see "Required medical" for your baby?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

soundar110 said:


> Hi expat experts,
> Thanks for your information. My baby has been added as 3rd applicant in our appplication. However case officer didn't ask any health assessment for baby. Baby was born in Australia and he is 3months old now. When we enquired in Bupa, they told they won't do health assessment for the baby less than 6months. However they told we can get general health check-up done by GP.
> Is there any format for baby health check-up which can be filled by GP?


HAP ID is required to complete the medicals. Did you ask CO for the HAP ID ?


----------



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi kbjan26, I presume our case is lil different. Baby is born in Australia, and he is less than 6 months old. Hence CO didn't ask medicals for baby. Also, we enquired in Bupa ( visa medical service provider in Melbourne). Bupa team clearly told they won't do medicals for baby who is born in Australia and less than 6 months old. They instructed us to get a general health statement for the baby from GP.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

soundar110 said:


> Hi kbjan26, I presume our case is lil different. Baby is born in Australia, and he is less than 6 months old. Hence CO didn't ask medicals for baby. Also, we enquired in Bupa ( visa medical service provider in Melbourne). Bupa team clearly told they won't do medicals for baby who is born in Australia and less than 6 months old. They instructed us to get a general health statement for the baby from GP.


Hi Soundar,

Thanks for your response. Does it vary for offshore/onshore candidates ?

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

I presume yes


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

soundar110 said:


> I presume yes


Hi Soundar, 

One more question I have. I would like to understand the course of actions that happened to add your child and get HAP ID

*Sequence of actions*

I lodged my application on July 2nd and had my child born July 30th. Then in a week's time uploaded his passport , birth certificate and Form 1022. 

In addition to tagging my child to my application , she has opened a separate document section for him. 

My first CO contact happened yesterday asking for wife and son's medicals which is alright.

The Key missing part is HAP ID for my son. I am not able to see it in the email or inside my application anywhere.

Now with the assumption that CO is expecting passport and birth certificate in his own section , I have uploaded them under his name.


I am clueless what is supposed to be done next. When I replied on top of that email , I got an auto generated reply stating that I cannot expect a reply form them for a period of 28 which is the lapsing period


----------



## soundar110 (Jan 18, 2018)

I suggest you to contact visa medical service provider in your region and explain your case, I hope you can book medicals for your wife and baby together. I presume they don't need separate HAP ID for baby. Also, did your CO ask any medical check up to be done for your baby? If CO didn't mention anything for baby, I think you can still go ahead and do generic health assessment by your panel doctors for the baby. I am just suggesting all these things based on my experience/ assumptions..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

soundar110 said:


> I suggest you to contact visa medical service provider in your region and explain your case, I hope you can book medicals for your wife and baby together. I presume they don't need separate HAP ID for baby. Also, did your CO ask any medical check up to be done for your baby? If CO didn't mention anything for baby, I think you can still go ahead and do generic health assessment by your panel doctors for the baby. I am just suggesting all these things based on my experience/ assumptions..


Hi Soundar,

Please find the following the request check list PDF which confirms medical for my son but no specific tests are outlined. Does this mean I can go for general health check up ?

If I go for general health check up how can I provide proof to CO stating I have done general health check up?

This request checklist is for "My Son"
Date of Birth 30 July 2018
Client ID 12123123123
Application Id 123123123
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
*Immigration Health Examinations ( but here unlike for my wife no specific tests are outlined)*

This request checklist is for "My Wife"
Date of Birth 25 August ZZZZ
Client ID 123123123
Application Id 1123123
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (f*or example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List*)


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

soundar110 said:


> I suggest you to contact visa medical service provider in your region and explain your case, I hope you can book medicals for your wife and baby together. I presume they don't need separate HAP ID for baby. Also, did your CO ask any medical check up to be done for your baby? If CO didn't mention anything for baby, I think you can still go ahead and do generic health assessment by your panel doctors for the baby. I am just suggesting all these things based on my experience/ assumptions..


I called Chennai Apollo Greams Road , they said even to do health examinations they need a separate HAP ID for the 3rd applicant


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

HAP ID is generated for my son in two days turn around. Quite happy with CO's response


----------



## karthik.k31 (Oct 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> soundar110 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Expat Experts,
> ...



Hi,

I've a situation here.

My wife and I have applied for 190 NSW visa. My wife was pregnant at that time and now we're blessed with baby boy. CO has asked for my wife's and my Form 80 within timeframe (28 days) and for the newborn: Form 1022, Form 1426(?), Birth certificate and passport. I'm ready with form 80 for my wife and me. Also, I'm ready with form 1022 and birth certificate for the newborn. 

A. Can I upload only these docs as I'm approaching timeframe, so that my baby gets added to the application first? Will it result in any complication for not providing passport and Form 1426 on time?
B. Or is the timeframe only for Form 80? If so, until when do I have time to upload newborn docs?


Please help me here with you recent experiences.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

karthik.k31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a situation here.
> 
> ...



what is form 1426 ?

If your baby passport is delayed then write to CO saying you need more time.

Usually they set 28 days as time frame. Why to delay when you have all docs you need ?

The more you delay the more you delay grant timelines


----------



## karthik.k31 (Oct 26, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> karthik.k31 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi,

Thanks. Form 1436 (not 1426) is for new applicant (new born).

Like I said, I do not have passport for the newborn yet. Can I attach only birth certificate and Form 1022 for the newborn and request for more time? Is that acceptable?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

karthik.k31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. Form 1436 (not 1426) is for new applicant (new born).
> 
> Like I said, I do not have passport for the newborn yet. Can I attach only birth certificate and Form 1022 for the newborn and request for more time? Is that acceptable?


All you need to attach for new born is Form 1022 passport and birth certificate.

Attach all these and intimate case office and they will your child free of cost to the application.

Apply for tatkal and get the passport. You can get in one single day


----------



## karthik.k31 (Oct 26, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> karthik.k31 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Hi,

Thanks again.

Totally understand it. But my question is, suppose I'm my able to get passport for the newborn by 28th day, can I upload only Form 1022 and birth certificate for time being and ask for more time? Will that cause any problem?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

karthik.k31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Totally understand it. But my question is, suppose I'm my able to get passport for the newborn by 28th day, can I upload only Form 1022 and birth certificate for time being and ask for more time? Will that cause any problem?


as and when time nears , you can inform the CO and ask for additional buffer time


----------



## karthik.k31 (Oct 26, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> karthik.k31 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Hi,

I'm nearing my 28 days time frame and I've all the documents ready except newborn Passport and Form 1436. Can I attach the documents which are ready and click 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' button? Or shall I just attach all the documents ready and click the button when the remaining docs are ready?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Upload what you have and ask for more time or give timeline by when you will provide same.


----------



## karthik.k31 (Oct 26, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Upload what you have and ask for more time or give timeline by when you will provide same.


Hi,

Thank you. I'm planning to upload what I have and write an email asking for more time for remaining docs. But are you saying I've to click the submit button now with incomplete list of docs?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
Anyone please help me to understand the general timeline to get our new born added to our application and HAP ID for the baby..our child is born after we applied the visa..

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Anyone please help me to understand the general timeline to get our new born added to our application and HAP ID for the baby..our child is born after we applied the visa..
> 
> Thank you
> ...


Varies actually. Just follow the guidelines to upload the documents and wait for the child to be added and HAP ID to be generated


----------

